# Lion tags



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

If you’ve complained at all about the lack of ungulates on the mountain in the last few years, make sure to do your part and pick up a statewide, 365 day season, lion spot and stalk tag for $30. It’s one more way to attempt to be part of the solution to our problem.

also consider getting a bear HO tag well if you are going to be out during the muzzleloader deer and rifle elk hunts. Dates are Less than ideal, but hopefully in the future that will change.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Quick question about these tags, do you have to choose a specific area to hunt or can you buy a tag and hunt in any of the areas that are open to these types of tags?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

The tag is good state wide


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

MooseMeat said:


> The tag is good state wide


Is that true for the bear tags as well? I only have a muzzy deer tag this year, but I'll be out on a lot of other friends/family hunts. It would be fun to have one of these tags in my pocket just in case.

I've seen several bears over the years in the areas we hunt, but the only time I've seen a mt lion was when it was being chased by hounds.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Can you purchase OTC ?


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

pollo70 said:


> Can you purchase OTC ?


Yes


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I’m gonna grab one for sure, lots of cat sign in the canyons around my house


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

In nearly 40 years of being out in the woods fishing, hunting, backpacking, riding, etc., I have never seen a single mountain lion in the wild.

I’ve seen plenty of sign, stumbled across some fairly recent kills, and I’m sure a lot of them have seen me, but I’ve never seen one. I’ve seen lots of bears, but no lions. Not a single one.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Some people spend their whole lives in the outdoors without ever seeing one.

I feel lucky that I have seen 5 while out hunting but didn't have a tag in my pocket, I've also seen a couple while working in the mountains. 

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I've seen 4. Never where if I had a tag and weapon would have resulted in a shot. But if it makes you feel better go for it. I've never been hit by lightning either.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

In all the years and all the time I've spent on the hills (quite a bit in good lion country) I've only ever seen 2 we weren't chasing.
The statute of limitation is up on one of them......
So I'll admit that I "could have" got a shot a the 2nd one. But, I had let my now ex son in law shoot at some rock chucks a few days before with my .243, he didn't bother to reload it when he was done. 
So, when I got him in the scope and pulled the trigger, it just went click. It laughed at me and trotted off. I wasn't very happy.
It would have gotten lifetime hunting rights on that rancher's place. And he had a LOT of ground.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I know of a guy in Mapelton who has killed spot and stalk lions with a harvest objective tag in Utah. Don't ask me how, but he gets it done. With bear sightings seeming to be so ubiquitous now, I'm seriously thinking about getting a HO tag for a bear just in case!


----------



## jewbacca (Jan 27, 2020)

This may be a dumb question, but are calls/decoys allowed under spot-and-stalk? I browsed the cougar guidebook and it only mentions no dogs as a restriction under this tag.

"This cougar permit is restricted to spot-and-stalk hunting methods only — you may not use a dog to pursue or harvest a cougar under this permit."

Similar language in the Definitions section:

"Spot-and-stalk permit means a cougar permit available over the counter for seasons and units designated by the Division Director as per Statute 23-16-10. A hunter who obtains this permit may not use dogs to take a cougar."

I don't think most of us would consider calling to be spot-and-stalk by definition, but if it isn't spelled out in the guidebook is it fair game?


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

jewbacca said:


> This may be a dumb question, but are calls/decoys allowed under spot-and-stalk? I browsed the cougar guidebook and it only mentions no dogs as a restriction under this tag.
> 
> "This cougar permit is restricted to spot-and-stalk hunting methods only — you may not use a dog to pursue or harvest a cougar under this permit."
> 
> ...


I would imagine if it's not explicitly stated in the guidebook it would be fair game. I have also wondered if a call might pull one out of the shadows. To me it seems like it could work but probably a long shot. Maybe a hungry juvenile cat would come running...who knows.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

turkinator said:


> Yes


Yes, but can you purchase them OTC all year around or just right now?


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

I've seen 2 in 34 years of hunting and if I would have had a tag they would have been easy pickens! defintley purchasing a tag from here out.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Seen 5 in the last 2 years. Thanks for the reminder. Just bought one.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

__





Bear harvest objectives


The table below indicates which bear harvest-objective units are open. For more information about harvest-objective units, download the latest Utah Black Bear Guidebook.




wildlife.utah.gov





This will show the information needed for the Bear HO permits. There are areas that the permits area good for along with dates.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

You'll always see a Lion or a Bear when you don't have a tag to harvest it. Buy one and have in your pocket and likely you wont have the chance to punch it.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> You'll always see a Lion or a Bear when you don't have a tag to harvest it. Buy one and have in your pocket and likely you wont have the chance to punch it.


That's how my luck always seems to be.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

I saw 2 lions a few years ago, been buying the spot and stalk tags ever since but haven't seen one again, yet!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nothing wrong with buying the tag. You never know when you might get a chance. The DWR will never send you a thank you letter but I'm sure they appreciate the added funding.

That is kind of my go to stance with deer and elk tags. It has always been about being able to make the decision to shoot or not.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I first started deer hunting in Utah in the 60's you could purchase a lion and a bear tag for a dollar each and they were good for 365 days. The times that I saw a lion was when I hadn't bought tag. But as for bears, I didn't see one of them in Utah until the late 70's

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## runallday (Sep 17, 2018)

Are lions considered big game?


----------



## runallday (Sep 17, 2018)

Are lions considered a big game? I can’t seem to find where the distinction is.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you look at the DWR's annual report you will find that they are not big game nor small game but along with black bears they are in a category of their own.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Critter said:


> If you look at the DWR's annual report you will find that they are not big game nor small game but along with black bears they are in a category of their own.


That wasn’t always the case. Bears at least, use to be considered small game. I found that out in a way I’d prefer to not experience again


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that both lions and bears were small game at one time quite a while ago

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Bot bear and lion are still classified as small game in Utah. But like turkey, swan, sandhill crane, and others, you do need an additional tag to hunt them.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Went and picked up my spot and stalk cougar tag today. There was a lady on the news that was chased by a cougar while bowhunting not far from where my brother and I hunted the whole weekend. Not gonna be harassing me lol

Side note both my Elk and Cougar permits I purchased from Sportsmans have the perforation issue going through the month notches.


----------

